# Reproductor TDT con USB conectado a PC puerto USB



## bysma (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola, igual mi idea es un poco disparatada pero no imposible, mi pregunta es se podria conectar un reproductor TDT externo el cual posee puerto USB para leer peliculas,imagenes ... Al puerto USB del ordenador ???

Reproductor USB "pendrive,disco duro..."  --> CONECTADO --> Puerto USB PC

Espero que se me halla entendido, ahora explico lo que he pensado a cerca de esto

Si conectamos directamente, lo mas posible es que se produzca un corto circuito, por ello habia pensado en eliminar del cable los cables correspondientes a corriente.

Y para transmitir los datos, pues creo que se podria realizar de forma cruzada, como en los cables de red.

En el PC se podria hacer como una especie de pendrive Virtual en un puerto USB...

Bueno si conoceis de algun cable preparado o alguna forma con la cual se pueda hacer decirmelo... y dar vuestras opiniones... GRACIAS


----------

